# Bird baths and cat saliva



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone. 

I have a question regarding cats saliva and birdbaths  .

Sometimes my cat jumps up on the birdbath and takes drinks of water. I know from what I have read on this forum that cat saliva is deadly when a bird is bitten. 

My question to you is, should I be concerned about the cat saliva "contaminating" the water ?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*That,s a good Question*

I think if it injected into the bloodstream it would be deadly. But I don't think a drink will do anything. Because cats drink everywhere and birds would be dropping out of the sky. I think it needs to be a bite.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There is a risk, because we are advised not to let indoor birds drink from the cat or dog's water bowl, or share their food. But as upcd says, it is one of the many risks that wild birds are exposed to because they will invariably have to share their water with mammals of one sort or another as well as with other birds. Pasteurella is not the only bacteria that could contaminate the birdbath water, so it is important to change it regulalry and disinfect the bowl.

http://www.ufaw.org.uk/Birddis.htm#Foreword 


Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can put about an 1/8th of a teaspoon of bleach to a gallon of water to disinfect it the water itself. I do that once in a while for my outdoor wild bird bath. Of course cleaning it out daily and disinfecting the bird bath itself is a must.

Luckily right now I haven't seen any stray cats in a while, so the birds are feeling very comfortable and at ease drinking and eating in my yard.


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Thank you for you quick responses. I appreciate it.


----------

